# CO2 Equipment



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Anyone have any idea where I can get a CO2 tank 5-10lbs in the Burlington-Hamilton-Grimsby-Niagara region? Live towards the Niagara region and I don't want to drive into Mississauga / Toronto.

Thanks!

-Brackish


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you looking for a gauge as well? I have gauge+tank+diffuser for sale and I work in Hamilton


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Cam, but I just beat you to the punch by two hours or so. CO2 tank came from weld-tech in Stoney Creek. Got a hopefully not awful ista regulator from Big Al's in Mississauga. Also a so far not great diffuser from Big Al's as well.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

33 gallons. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That diffusor should do just fine. I have the same one and I've used it in several tanks over the years with good results


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks planter. Are the large bubbles it's letting out part of a short break in period?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

You shouldn't be getting large bubbles. Make sure the seal is nice and tight around the ceramic disk you may be also pushing too.much co2 adjust the needle valve or dial it down a bit. Sometimes a disk will do that when it's new. Give it a day or 2


----------

